# Bluetooth problem in my hp pavilion laptop>>



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, i just formatted my hp pavilion g6 laptop and i installed all the drivers and everything , but , before i format it , i was able to use Bluetooth in it's all features ( sorry for bad English ) however , i could manage my mobile phone files , use the laptop as a headset , and make calls and other stuff in laptop via Bluetooth , but now after i formatted it , i can't do it anymore  and when i connect my mobile all drivers start to installing and become ready to use unless one driver which is ((bluetooth peripheral device)) it says not found . i tried to download it from update driver software in device manager and windows update but i couldn't and i can't use the features that i said before i can send or receive files only ..what should i do ???


----------



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

oh and by the way i have win7 ultimate version.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you gone to the HP website to get the driver?


----------



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

yes i did but i didn't find the drive in their website 
my laptop is Hp pavilion g6 and the number is ((L221EA))
plz if anyone can help me plz post your replay .,,,, thx


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

What country did you purchase this laptop in? I can't find the laptop on the US site, at least not by adding the L221EA. Using just the Pavillion G6, gives me too many. 

On the HP sticker on the bottom of the laptop, what is their full model number?


----------



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi again , thanks for replaying , u will find it if u choose middle east not US and just type the number and u will find it L221EA


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

No luck there either. Can you give me the link?


----------



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

Sure 
Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion g6-1046se Notebook PC - HP technical support (Middle East - English)


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Great. That worked. The bluetooth driver is under Network. Here's the direct link: Ralink/Motorola Bluetooth Adapter Driver HP Pavilion g6-1046se Notebook PC - HP technical support (Middle East - English)


----------



## Yazan kinany (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello again, thank u very much for helping me , i downloaded the driver but when i tried to install it , a window appeared (( the Bluetooth adapter must be on to complete )) and it was on , i don't know why ! , i tried to install it many times . but it didn't work and i always press the button that enabled the Bluetooth and wireless, im really confused .....


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

It' possible that the Bluetooth component has failed. You might want to post in the laptop forum for that.


----------

